

How to encrypt files on Google Drive - LeeLorean
http://www.syncdocs.com/2013/07/google-drive-encryption/

======
CPAhem
Interesting tool, but using tools like HTTPS everywhere, Syncdocs to encipher
Google, or Truecrypt or EncFS for local volumes might just attract attention
from the NSA.

It is better not to stand out from the crowd and be targeted.

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/02/from-encryption-
to-d...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/02/from-encryption-to-darknets-
as-governments-snoop-activists-fight-back/)

~~~
superconductor
Totally disagree. Protect your privacy. There is strength in numbers.

~~~
CPAhem
I hear what you guys are saying. But perhaps by targeting those who use
encryption, the NSA is trying to intimidate us into not using it and make
their lives easier?

~~~
cyphax
How would they intimidate you? Send you an e-mail? Call? Show up at the door?
If they would do the latter, would you have to let them in?

Small disclaimer: I'm not an American (which is why I'm even more pissed off
at this whole situation than I'd be if I were an American -- I've lost
complete respect for the US government over this) so obviously the NSA has no
interest in showing up at my door. And if they would, I seriously doubt that
I'd be doing anything wrong by slamming the thing shut in their faces.

